# question about breeding



## talchemist5 (Mar 4, 2011)

i know you should let them breed more than once for a breeding (New zealand Reds).

when i put my doe in with my buck (Lucy and Buck), he mated with her and did everything (grunt and fall over....still cracks me up) 3 times in a row within 10-15 minutes....he even did the thump the ground for a few seconds after the second time.  after his third mating she got up and walked away from him and he just laid down.

should that be sufficient?  i made sure that after they finished i put her in her cage and fed her some extra hay and a big raddish leaf (she loves them).


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 4, 2011)

Rebreed them again tonight, but yes it sounds like he did a good job. It's always best to get a second time in though, since rabbits ovulate upon stimulation. Don't do it more than a day later though or you'll get goofy complications with the two uterine horns and whatnot.


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 4, 2011)

well i bred them on wen, so imissed my chance....i just got to thinking that maybe i should have odne them again later.

tomorow i will be breeding doe 2 (mary) with Buck so i will let them go at it tomorow(midday) and then again a little later that evening i guess.

see hwat he's got in him   he is a happy bunny.


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine are bred 1x then 1x again an hour later.  Never more than an hour later on mine.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine are caged together for at least 2 days.  My buck is shy and won't get it done if I'm watching.  But he has consistently bred my does on the first day they are together.


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 5, 2011)

so today is a somewhat coola nd dreary rainy day....but the rabbit hutch/shed has a good enough overhang that i can work there and me or them wont get wet...great design so far.

ok i bred Mary with Buck at 10:09 and he did his business 3 times then he seemed too tired to do more than nuzzle with her.  she responded really well...so well that as he was mating she lifted him off the ground to get herself in position.  then i took her to her cage and came back 50 minutes later and brought her back to buck.  he got started and did his business 2 times strongly....then a half harted slow 3rd attempt.....it was kinda sad/funny cause when he grunted to fall over he stayed attached to her and then he decided to go lay down in a corner....he was done.  

hopefully this time he did his job, she did hers, and i did mine....if anyone sees a flaw or recommends a change then let me know...

i am also begining to think i might try to put them together...watch till he deos his job a few times then leave them together with a treat for about an hour.  any advice would be appretiated....hopefully second time will be the charm and i will get a litter.


----------



## norcal (Mar 6, 2011)

The book I have says to breed them, then wait 8 hrs & breed again.   ??


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah i followed the storeys guide the first time....they both got pregnant but i only had 3 dead kits from 2 bunnies...doubt it was the breeding style that was the problem....but after doing more reading online i see that it may be 1 hour later is better....either way seems good to me.


----------

